# 1 week post surgery



## CBQST (Aug 21, 2015)

I had my thyroid removed a week ago and blood work looks great, but I feel terrible. I have terrible flu-like symptoms, headache, shin pain in my leg, and am extremely tired. Any advice for me to talk to Dr. about or what to do? Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Were you started on thyroid meds?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you post your labs with ranges please?

What were your pathology results?

Did you end up having a total or partial?


----------

